# He's finally here!!



## Trinkabean (Jun 13, 2005)

My baby finally arrived (about a week ago). His name is Higgins and I haven't had the internet until now, so I couldn't post and show all of you. It's been a fun week for the two of us, and I'm finding out what a handful a little 1.5 lbs dog can be. 

Anyway, thanks to all that calmed my fears earlier. Now that I'm moved into my new place and I have my new baby, I hope to become a more active participant here. 

Here's Higgins!

Thanks, Trina


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh my goodness, he's a cutie! And you can see he's a handful just by the look in his eye. He's trying to think of the next naughty thing to do. :lol: So nice to have you and Higgins with us. We look forward to lots and lots of pics. :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome! Higgins is adorable.


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

I just love his coloring! How old is he? 

Jen


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh he is so cute , wonderful looking little man ...


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hiya , wat a lovely little baby , hes really gorgeous xx
:wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Higgins is adorable! I hope you have many years of mischief together. :lol: 
Cooper and I welcome you! I love the name Higgins too.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi & welcome Higgins is just a sweetie. What fun you are in for :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome. :wave: Higgins is just such a cute little guy.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh gosh he is soooo handsome....what a cutie....congrats  :wave:


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

Welcome!! :wave: What a cute lil guy you have!! And I love his name as well


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie :wave:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Aww what a cute littler fellow  


xx,

Nadine.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg what a super cutie  !!!!

kisses nat


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow he suits the name higgins! he's gorgous! cute lil puppy!!! awww and yh i can see that glint of naughtiness and the little crooked smile on his face! cheeky 'un!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh yeah he's naughty lol! how old is he? i love his coloring.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

He's sure a handsome little devil!!! Can't wait to hear all about him as he grows up. He does look mischeivious lol :wave:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh, what a cutie! He's adorable. Love his coloring. He looks similar to a Papillion with his white blaze.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Awh he is so cute. He does look like he is going to be a hand full. 

Welcome. :wave: 

Leslie


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*Higgens*

Oh he is just so cute !!! Hope to see more pic's of him !


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Higgins is a cutie. Welcome :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cutie!! He does have a silly grin on his face! :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Simply Adorable...Take lots of pics, those baby moments go by soooo fast 

And ohhh yea they are a handful...Gizmo is like an energizer.... :blob8: 

It's 10:30 pm and he finally crashed on my lap as I am typing this....he hasn't slept since 1 pm!!!!! :shock: 

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Higgins is so cute, I love his name! :wave:


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

He is such a cutie pie enjoy they grow up so fast. :wave: :wave:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i know how you fell we just got one to


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow!! He is gorgeous!! Such an "innocent" face...hahaha, too cute!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Higgins is sooo adorable! Makes me want to get a black/white chi!


----------

